# [INSTALACION]Problemas en el particionado (Solucionado!!.)

## Jack Krauser

(Por favor, no se asusten con tantas cosas que escribo, ayudenme a solucionar mi problema, y si se preguntan que

para que escribo tanto, es para que vean que nomas he hecho y donde exactamente estoy estancado)

Hola a tod@s en esta comunidad, soy nuevo aqui y usuario linux desde hace dos años, he aprendido un poco de lo que es linux y 

ya me aburri de ubuntu, ahora quiero aprender mas a fondo y pues me aventure a instalar gentoo en mi maquina (llevo con esa 

idea casi 6 meses, pero por falta de tiempo aun no lo he hecho). Bueno, me lei toda la documentacion en español para tener una 

idea de lo que tenia que hacer y ya la tengo, solo que tengo un problema, las particiones... Estas benditas particiones me tienen 

estancado y no puedo avanzar en la instalacion...

Vamos por partes:

Tengo un disco duro de 1Tb, al cual le instale win2 7 para jugar juegos que no pueden ser emulados por wine (como por ejemplo Resident Evil 5)

y bueno, de este solo ocupe 200 GB y me sobran 800 GB, al instalar win2 se me creo otra particion de arranque, hasta ahi todo bien, ahora llega

el turno de instalar gentoo, meto el cd de instalacion (cabe aclarar que quiero hacerlo desde cero y construirlo desde el principio asi que me descargue

el cd minimal <<la ultima que esta en el sitio de descargas>>) y empiezo la instalacion, miro que particiones tengo haciendo directamente

un fdisk /dev/sda (lo hago directamente porque casi siempre lo coge con sda) y presiono la letra "p" para listar y me muestra la siguiente info:

```

livecd ~ # fdisk /dev/sda

<<aqui presiono "p">>

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x57c957c9

Device          Boot Start End       Blocks       Id   System

/dev/sda1        *      1   13         102400      7    HPFS/NTFS

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary

/dev/sda2               13   25497  204697600 7    HPFS/NTFS
```

Bien, eso tengo originalmente ahora creare las particiones:

Presiono "n", luego escojo "p" y como ya tengo sda1 y sda2 supongo que me toca sda3 verdad??? asi que le pongo 3

Le doy Enter al comienzo del cilindro y luego digo que esta particion (que sera la raiz <</>>) tendra 170 GB asi que pongo +170G

Presiono Enter y se me crea /dev/sda3. Luego quiero crear otra particion para mi /home asi que hago el mismo proceso pero en este 

caso no selecciono la particion porque solito se me escoje la 4 con lo cual se me esta obligando a usar todo el resto del disco ya que no 

me deja tener mas de 4 particiones primarias, asi que borro la 4 que cree (/dev/sda4) y lo pongo como particion extendida, pero al escogerla

como tal se me escoge la ultima particion primaria que habia y bueno creo una particion de +200G para /home, ahora quiero crear

una particion para la swap, asi que de nuevo presiono "n" y ya no me sale algun numero de particion o algo asi (solo el inicio del cilindro), 

asi que bueno, le creo un tamaño de +5G para la swap y la marco como swap y listo!!!! tengo particionado como siempre lo he hecho al instalar ubuntu (solo que ahi se lo hace en modo grafico y yo quiero ahora aprender hacerlo a mano!!!!). Ahora para escribir los cambio presiono "w" y 

supuestamente ya esta porque no me bota ningun error pero antes presiono "p" para ver como quedo y me muestra asi:

```
Device          Boot Start        End       Blocks            Id   System

/dev/sda1        *      1           13         102400          7    HPFS/NTFS

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary

/dev/sda2               13         25497  204697600        7    HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3               25497   47689  178260868+    83     Linux

/dev/sda4               47690   73798  209720542+     5      Extended

/dev/sda5               47690   48343     5253223+     82     Linux swap / Solaris
```

Segun el manual de gentoo dice que tengo que crear el sistema de archivos y quiero darle a mis particiones el sistema de archivos

etx4 (que siempre he usado en ubuntu) asi que procedo a usar el comando mkfs.etx4 (intuyo que ese es para ext4) y lo hago sobre mi

particion sda3, presiono Enter y todo bien (no me muestra ningun error). Ahora hago lo mismo para la particion sda4 y me sale "error"

(mensaje) que detallo a continuacion:

```
livecd ~ # mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda4

mke2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)

mkfs.etx4: inode_size (128) * inodes_count (0) too big for a

            filesystem with 0 blocks, specify higher inode_ratio (-i)

            or lower inode count (-N)
```

Y de ahi no avanzo, intento particionar mi disco duro usando una herramienta que hay en ubuntu para particionar y podria decirse

que graficamente me pasa lo mismo solo que en este caso solo tengo hasta "sda4" porque no me deja incluir mas particiones, crea

como las crea (extendida o principal) siempre me sale lo mismo y la idea es que quiero dejar espacio libre en mi disco para hacer

una particion de datos (o en un futuro instalar otro S.O.) y bueno, talves con tantas palabras parezca que conozco bastante del tema (?)

pero la cosa es que ni siquiera avanzo de aqui (soy un perdedor   :Sad:  ) asi que si alguien fuera tan amable de guiarme en esto estaria

muy agradecido y es mas, me gustaria escribir como quien dice una vitacora de instalacion de gentoo, creo que a mas de uno le serviria

pero para ello necesito avanzar de este punto... Me podria alguien ayudar y guiar para poder tener gentoo instalado en mi equipo???

Estoy desesperado por aprender pero encontre mi primer obstaculo, pero no me rendire, algun dia podre instalar gentoo en mi equipo....

Por cierto, para los interesados este es mi equipo (solo muestro mi cpu porque me da pereza escribir mas   :Razz:  ) :

```
livecd ~ # lscpu

Architecture:          i686

CPU(s):                  4

Thread(s) per core: 1

Core(s) per socket: 4

CPU socket(s):        1

Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel

CPU family:            6

Model:                   23

Stepping:               10

CPU MHz:               2335.839 

L1d cache:             32k

L1i cache:              32k

L2 cache:               2048k

```

Last edited by Jack Krauser on Fri Jan 21, 2011 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Tu partición /dev/sda4 es extendida, como tu has dicho. Las particiones extendidas, por decirlo de una manera sencilla, son contenedores de particiones lógicas. Es decir, una partición extendida no se comporta como una partición normal y no puede ser formateada. Lo que podemos hacer es crear más particiones dentro de la extendida y formatear estas nuevas particiones, llamadas lógicas, a nuestra conveniencia.

Te pongo el esquema de mi particionado, como verás uso dos discos; un SSD para root y el HDD para el resto. La parte importante está en el HDD de 500GB, donde verás que tengo /dev/sdb4 (sin formatear) y que de ella penden tres particiones más.

SSD 60GB

|___ /dev/sda1 - /boot – ext2 -105MB

|___ /dev/sda2 - / - ext4 - 28 GB

|___ /dev/sda3 - / - ext4 - 28 GB – Espejo – sin uso actual.

|___ /dev/sda4 – Espacio Libre sin particionar 3,6 GB

HDD 500 GB

|___ /dev/sdb1 - /home – ext4 – 461 GB

|___ /dev/sdb2 - /var – ext4 – 3 GB

|___ /dev/sdb3 - /usr/src – ext2 – 3 GB

|___ /dev/sdb4 – EXTENDIDA 33GB

|______ /dev/sdb5 - /usr/portage – ext2 – 6,3 GB

|______ /dev/sdb6 - /tmp - ext2 – 17 GB

|______ /dev/sdb7 – swap – 10 GB

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> ...y lo pongo como particion extendida, pero al escogerla
> 
> como tal se me escoge la ultima particion primaria que habia y bueno creo una particion de +200G para /home...

 No. Sólo te ha creado una partición extendida que tiene asignados los 200Gb. Ese espacio tiene que ser particionado en particiones lógicas. En una de ellas deberás instalar tu /home.

Mira aquí para más información.

----------

## Jack Krauser

Gracias agdg y quilosaq por sus respuestas, como que empiezo a entender esto de los particionados.

Les pido que me aconsejen en un par de asuntos:

Que es mejor instalar primero (pregunto esto por motivo de las particiones) wind2 7 o gentoo???

con ubuntu por ejemplo primero instalo win2 7 y luego ubuntu, pero en este caso al instalar primero

win2 7 se ocupa una particion de mas (una particion para el arranque de win2) y solo me quedan

dos particiones libres para manipular de las cuales  la una quiero instalar gentoo y en la otra otro

sistema operativo, y es aqui donde viene la siguiente cuestion:

Podria instalar gentoo en una particion extendida???? Si es asi, podria particionar en esa particion particiones

logicas que me permitan tener todo (es decir: "/", "/home" y "swap" en la particion extendida) y otra cosa mas,

deberia de tener una particion para el arranque??? (en ubuntu nunca la tuve una particion dedicada a eso).

Alguien me puede ayudar con mas o menos como seria el codigo para particionar una particion extendida???

creo que con eso me quedaria claro para poder avanzar y haber si hoy mismo tengo gentoo en mi maquina   :Wink: 

Saludos...

----------

## agdg

Podrías dejarlo tal que así:

/dev/sda1 --- Win /boot

/dev/sda2 --- Win

/dev/sda3 --- Linux /boot

/dev/sda4 --- EXTENDIDA

|_______ dev/sda5 --- Linux /

|_______ dev/sda6 --- Linux /home

|_______ dev/sda7 --- Linux swap

Incluso podrías dejar windows 7 con una única partición. Dejar /boot en una partición primaria no es necesario, pero dicen que simplifica las cosas en caso de desastre; a decir verdad, yo nunca he tenido un desastre que me impida acceder a las particiones lógicas.

----------

## quilosaq

No se mucho sobre la instalación de las versiones actuales de MS Windows (Vista y 7) pero hasta la XP, Windows no era muy respetuoso con el contenido de algunas partes del HD y por ejemplo sobreescribia el MBR con su código. En oposición cualquier distribución Linux es mucho más cuidadosa y flexible. Te recomiendo que instales primero Windows y luego Linux.

Como ya se ha dicho no puedes instalar gentoo, ni ningún otro Linux, en una partición extendida, lo tienes que hacer en una partición lógica. Lo que si tienes que saber es que en una partición extendida puedes crear una cantidad relativamente grande de particiones lógicas y que es perfectamente posible instalar y arrancar Linux en y desde particiones lógicas.

----------

## Jack Krauser

ok entiendo entonces con mas claridad el procedimiento, tratare de hacerlo mas tarde (ojala y tenga tiempo hoy

sino queda para mañana)...

Gracias amigos nuevamente por sus respuestas y me siento muy alegre de recibir sus ayudas... eso es lo que uno

espera de una gran comunidad...

Saludos...

PD: Espero tener sus e-mails, por si acaso ya no nos escribamos por aqui (o para hacer mas amistad   :Wink:  )

----------

## Jack Krauser

Bueno, me di tiempo (son casi las 12 de la noche) y empece con el particionado de mi disco duro. Una vez que he

entendido la terminologia y como es que funcionan las particiones pues me decidi a hacer el particionado respectivo

y gracias al consejo de agdg segui el siguiente esquema que es el que siempre he usado al instalar ubuntu:

/dev/sda1 --- Win /boot

/dev/sda2 --- Win

/dev/sda3 --- Linux /boot

/dev/sda4 --- EXTENDIDA

|_______ dev/sda5 --- Linux /home

|_______ dev/sda6 --- Linux /

|_______ dev/sda7 --- Linux swap

Luego procedo a darle sus respectivo sistema de archivos usando etx4 con el comando:

mkfs.etx4 /dev/sda5

mkfs.etx4 /dev/sda6

mkswap /dev/sda7  y luego swapon /dev/sda7

y ahora si, sigo con las instrucciones del manual...

Bueno, una cosa mas antes de dar por solucionado este post, quisiera que me mencionaran (en base a su experiencia)

cual seria el correcto particionado del disco duro para un correcto funcionamiento; yo se que depende del usuario y de lo 

que vaya a usar, pero quisiera que pusiesen para que les sirve el particionado que tienen ya que viendo el particionado 

de agdg pues veo que tiene una particion para /usr/src, /var, /tmp, /usr/portage (las que me llaman la atencion)

Saludos...

----------

## agdg

Como ya has dicho es cuestión de necesidades. Mi particionado tiene un objetivo muy simple, evitar escrituras innecesarias en el SSD al mismo tiempo que maximizo la respuesta del SO. Por ello saque /usr/src, /var, /tmp y /usr/portage fuera del SSD y las aloje en particiones del HDD.

Además con /usr/portage aparte, y formateandolo de forma adecuada, te permite reducir el consumo de espacio y lo más importante, inodos.

Los servidores normalmente tienen /var aparte, incluso destinando uno o varios HDD solo para ella; porque necesitan mucho espacio.

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola agdg, pues bueno, cada vez voy entendiendo como va esto de instalar gentoo y me parece genial

este reto, estoy aprendiendo mucho, tendre en cuenta la manera como estas particionando tu disco

duro para las proximas instalaciones de gentoo, creo que ir probando como me va y segun eso pues

ire formando particiones especificas.

Doy por cerrado el tema ya que mi problema acerca del particionado ya fue solucionado...

Muchas gracias a quilosaq y a agdg por sus respuestas... Me veran muy seguido por aqui

ya que cuando aprendo algo me gusta a ayudar a la gente que lo necesite...

Saludos...

----------

